# Anyone know what this is?



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Does anyone know what this plant is and if its safe for bunnys to eat the leaves because mine have taken a liking to it, especially Mclaren and I'm having to shoo him away!

*Heidi*


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

It seems to be a type of shrub? A bit like Pieris but woithout the red stems.

Just keep an eye on the buns... and keep them away til you have a definite ID on it. Some plants have a cumulative effect when eaten so you might not see any after effects but it could build up over time.


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ill ask my mum when i get home - she has green fingers! lol x


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Like MerlinsMum says it does look like a Pieris, 
...or maybe a Photinia Red Robin??


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I did get some ID from someone and they said it was probably a Photinia.
Can't find anywhere that says if it is OK or not though. Apparently it is part of the Rosacea family and _in general_ they are OK, but I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

my rabbits arnt interested in things that our dangerous, they dont touch my aloes i'm sure he'll be ok


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> my rabbits arnt interested in things that our dangerous, they dont touch my aloes i'm sure he'll be ok


Same as my lot they won't eat anything they know is bad. Ember will run around with an ivy leaf in her mouth but she won't eat it she just seems to like the chase for me to get it off her. She's the same when indoors will pick something up that I've dropped and run off with it to start a game of chase. The most they really do with the plants in the garden is mark them with their chin.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I do advise caution though. Some plants are OK in small doses but the toxins they contain are cumulative. I saw my own rabbits eating a weed called Common Mercury in my garden quite happily with no apparent ill effects. Like you I thought well, if it doesn't make them ill straight away, and they think it's OK to eat, it probably is..........

But I freaked out when I discovered that it leaves toxic substances in the system and if eaten over a period of time will cause liver failure. I understand that Ragwort is similar if eaten by horses.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> my rabbits arnt interested in things that our dangerous, they dont touch my aloes i'm sure he'll be ok


Thats strange because mine do-they'll eat anything and everything in the garden so I have to section off parts of the garden/move pots etc


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, I will keep him away I think. Mine never touch any other plants in the garden, and they can get to some, so I think they judge it well, but I'd like to be sure on what it is and how it can affect them 

*Heidi*


----------

